# Tables for the Hydraulic Design of Pipes



## محمد الاكرم (5 يوليو 2020)

*Tables for the Hydraulic Design of Pipes


2volumes
*






http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=8C94B0063174BE8F6FFF2F2B5FA53746

http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=43F56920AD9B2D6EFFCDFE27BE202F6C


----------

